# properly dubbed anime?



## yummynbeefy (Apr 12, 2010)

im talking like trigun and the DBZ ocean dub where they dont really really cut anything out

anyone know all the anime that was dubbed like that?

basically anime that wasnt dubbed by 4kids or funimation


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Nerima Daikon Brothers, one of the best dubbed anime's I've ever seen.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5FGsoEoNJA


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist had a good dub, didn't it?

As for other ones... beats me. I usually don't compare dubs, I just take whatever's dished out to me.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Code Geas had one of the best dubbings I've ever heard. Oh and FLCl of course.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Code Geass was pretty good.

FFFFFFFF Browder you're a ninja.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

I could never get into Code Gayass. I watched a bunch of episodes on Adult Swim... don't really understand why so many people like it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Code Geass was pretty good.
> 
> FFFFFFFF Browder you're a ninja.



Hell yeah. If there was a shuriken-adinkra I'd use it as my avatar.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I could never get into Code Gayass. I watched a bunch of episodes on Adult Swim... don't really understand why so many people like it.



It's like gundam mixed with deathnote. Gets better as the series goes on.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's like gundam mixed with deathnote. Gets better as the series goes on.


Pfft, you can't compare it to Death Note. At all. It was like Gundam mixed with strange, unlikable characters with an even stranger sense of humor.

Or does that change in the second season?


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's like gundam mixed with deathnote. Gets better as the series goes on.



This doesn't do it justice. The only bad things about it are it's them songs and that the character designs are by fucking Clamp.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> The only bad things about it are it's theme songs


_What._ Colors was the only reason I watched it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm indifferent to intro and outdo music, unless it's by Maximum the Hormone <3

I found the characters quite likable. (Actually cosplaying as lelouch for an anime con this summer :V)


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Full Metal Alchemist had a good dub, didn't it?
> 
> As for other ones... beats me. I usually don't compare dubs, I just take whatever's dished out to me.



Yes, but the dub for Brotherhood is a great big ear rape. Same goes for the One Piece dub. If I ever meet any of them, i'll put them into a false sense of security, then nail their asses for the crap job they've done. D:<

Tl,Dr: RAEGFACE!!! DX<


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> _What._ Colors was the only reason I watched it.



Ugh. This was the only intro I found appealing.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ugh. This was the only intro I found appealing.


Infinitely better.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Infinitely better.



You have horrible taste.

I could never get into Blood+. Damn thing moved so slowly. 

...Also I'm tempted to make a stupid thread. Brb.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Infinitely better.



Yeah I could never get into that series (maybe because it aired when I was homeless and was only able to see a bit of it when I was hospitalised.

Blood: The Last Vampire was pretty badass though. X3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> You have horrible taste.
> 
> I could never get into Blood+. Damn thing moved so slowly.
> 
> ...Also I'm tempted to make a stupid thread. Brb.



Oh my gosh. It's like the _same exact song_ only in an opening with better art.


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh my gosh. It's like the _same exact song_ only in an opening with better art.



No. guitar's and vocals are better on the Geas one. This isn't saying much. Plus my stupid idea is done.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I could never get into Code Gayass. I watched a bunch of episodes on Adult Swim... don't really understand why so many people like it.



i watched the whole series...it was a bit of a mindf**k
one damn plot twist after another! i could never begin to explain the plot X_X i liked it the first time around, i had me cussing at cliff hanger endings more than any other anime has (which is a good thing, means it gripped me enough to care about what happens)....BUT i don't care to watch it again. 

ANYWAY back on topic
Tenchi Muyo is one anime where i WAY preferr the dub over the sub, the *** voices are just, ew. 

Naurto dubbed however makes my ears bleed, what little i have seen of it was subbed because narutos voice in the english dub drives me insane.

fullmetal alchemist, cowboy bebop, ghost in the shell stand alone complex, and moribito guardian of the spirit are all EXCELLET dubs


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh. Ruroni kenshen had an AWFUL dub. Completely threw his speech patterns and such out the door.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

soooo what about haruhi suzumiya cant decide which i like better dub or sub cuz their both really good from what ive seen (the first 5 episodes of both)


----------



## Tweaker (Apr 14, 2010)

Ignoring the obvious such as FLCL and Full Metal Alchemist, Ouran High School Host Club has an absolutely brilliant dub. Even if you don't watch the dub, though, _watch this show._ It's definitely one of a kind.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

Excel Saga had a pretty good dub.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 14, 2010)

Until it get's to the last episode Going too far. I saw the japanese episode and they go all out. But you have to watch it on DVD.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 16, 2010)

I watch subs.


----------



## furatail (Apr 16, 2010)

Dubs/subs suck. I watch TV blindfolded with the sound muted.


----------

